# cpt for esophagogastrECTOMY



## debaloia (Jan 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the cpt for EsophagogastrECTOMY, I only find esophagogastrOTOMY.  

Dr did Exploratory Lap, Esophagogastrectomy, Pyloromyotomy, Take Down of SPlenic Flexure.  

I know the Exp Lap will be bundled, and the pylormyotomy is 43520. Cannot locate the Esophagogastectomy code.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 29, 2009)

*ECTOMY = removal*

Are you SURE he removed the organs?  What does the body of the report say?  (Transcription has been known to get this wrong.)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## debaloia (Jan 29, 2009)

Op Note..."A thorough exploration revealed a dumb-bell shaped lesion involving the GE junction,occupying most of the mural portion of the GE junction with significant desmoplastic reaction. The esophageal hiatus itself appeared within normal limits.  There was seom lymphadenopathy noted in the adjacent areas.  It was felt that the distal esophagus could be transected through the hiatus, and hence it was decided to perform esophagogastrectomy through abdominal approach....Splenic flexure taken down....disconnected the stomach attachments on the greater curvature from the hilium of the spleen. 

Is that helpful?  
thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 29, 2009)

*43122*

This is NOT my area of expertise, and I'm not sure of the approach ... but look at 43122 (or in that neighborhood).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## debaloia (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks that seems to fit!


----------

